# Breaking multiple GTR's



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

I've just had a few GTR's land in the UK so if you need any parts please let me know.

Dave


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Any 33`s.


----------



## Cooldrft (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm looling for a set of r32 front indicators.
P.m me a price inc delivery to Ireland.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

drivers side wheel arch liner closest to front bumper...delivered to newcastle


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Do you have?

1. Bulbs and Ballasts for the OEM Nissan Xenon Headlight units R33 GTR (L & R)
2. The plastic surround for the window switches on driver door R33 GTR

Thank you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> drivers side wheel arch liner closest to front bumper...delivered to newcastle


£35 delivered by wednesday.


----------



## rossi (Mar 25, 2005)

do you have a decent driving wheel for a gtr32


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Any silver exterior bits??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rossi said:


> do you have a decent driving wheel for a gtr32



got a few, including an All Black NARDI Ltd edition.:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Any silver exterior bits??



only on my own 32 and im not breaking that:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

hahaha, fair enough, thanks though!


----------



## rossi (Mar 25, 2005)

*driving wheel*

prices please.
thanks


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Im after the wee centre console GTR badge and a front splitter for an R33


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rossi said:


> prices please.
> thanks


which wheel and do you need the hicas boss?


----------



## rossi (Mar 25, 2005)

*driving wheel*

not sure.I have standard wheel on mine but is worn.quite interested in the momo one.would I need the boss and would it be easy to replace?
thanks


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

How about any good exhausts Dave?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> How about any good exhausts Dave?


what do you fancy bryan?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Anything in good shape really....


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Dave.
Any bits for the 34.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Krambry said:


> Hi Dave.
> Any bits for the 34.


What kind of stuff are you after??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Anything in good shape really....


I've a few in the rack. I'll see which is the best condition for you.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Dave, any R32's with adjustable bottom rear arms??

Scott


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

how much for the steering wheel in the second pic, the dished one ?


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

R34 Multi fubtion display and housing?


----------



## jun46 (Aug 3, 2008)

hi,im after front gtr seats(pair)no rips or cig burns please.would they fit in my spec2 gts???:thumbsuprice incl del.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

hi dave,
it is possible just to have a hicas boss without stering wheel ??

and i also need this part here (see pic) but the glancy one 












Thanks barros


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Barros777 said:


> hi dave,
> it is possible just to have a hicas boss without stering wheel ??
> 
> and i also need this part here (see pic) but the glancy one
> ...


Hi Filipe

The Boss is available to you for the credit you have with me.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

hi dave i will take it.

iam also thiking abou that 264 hks cams...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Barros777 said:


> hi dave i will take it.
> 
> iam also thiking abou that 264 hks cams...


which listing are my cams in?


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL in this one here.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105984-breaking-32-track-spec-gtr-3.html#post1012816


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Barros777 said:


> LOL in this one here.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105984-breaking-32-track-spec-gtr-3.html#post1012816


Having a blonde moment PMSL!!!! Do you want a set of HKS Adj Cam Pullies to go with them?


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

davew said:


> Having a blonde moment PMSL!!!! Do you want a set of HKS Adj Cam Pullies to go with them?


email me with a nice price.

cheers 

Filipe


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Hi mate could you pm me price for the Greddy boost controller please
cheers Matt


----------



## kas123 (Jan 15, 2006)

Need good rear bumper for r32gtr,How much delivered to Derby?Thanks.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

sent you pm...


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Dave, 

i'm after both washer bottle pump's for a r33 gtr, got any laying around?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

clarky_gtt said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> i'm after both washer bottle pump's for a r33 gtr, got any laying around?


sorry for the delay, all pms' replied too


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

PAssenger side dash vent posted to Finland ?


----------



## richpa (Apr 3, 2007)

Dave,

do you have any of these fixings. They are for GTR R32. If you have please let me know cost and delivery. I am looking for 4 of each


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109222-trim-fixings-gtr-r32-boot.html

Thanks

Richard


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Vihis said:


> PAssenger side dash vent posted to Finland ?


Hi Vihis

sorry i missed your post, do you still want the grill?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Vihis said:


> PAssenger side dash vent posted to Finland ?


I have a couple of vents left:thumbsup:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

davew said:


> I have a couple of vents left:thumbsup:


Craptastic, I've forgotten about this thread !

Yus, need one vent still


----------



## TurboSE (Sep 24, 2006)

WTB: RB26 Oil baffles

I need a set of oil baffles, mine were misplaced during my rebuild. They're the ones labled 11114 and 11114+A in the pic below. If you have them, give me a shipping quote to Hanover PA, 17331 United States.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

33GTR Parts now available list soon


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Dave, im after the main dash trim for a 33 GTR - goes around the a/c, stereo and dials. Also need the lower part around the gearknob. Must be mint condition/unmarked etc..

Dan


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Dave, im after the main dash trim for a 33 GTR - goes around the a/c, stereo and dials. Also need the lower part around the gearknob. Must be mint condition/unmarked etc..
> 
> Dan




Pm's replied to:thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Dave, still after details of the damaged passenger side headlight you said you had..any pics available of it? just so i can assess if it will "do" for what i need...

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Dave, still after details of the damaged passenger side headlight you said you had..any pics available of it? just so i can assess if it will "do" for what i need...
> 
> Cheers,
> Neil



I just got a picture of it today for you, email please:thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

pmd you my email addres....ta.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

you got that pic yet dave?


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

A satin black stereo surround for a '91 GTR, and a GT fender badge.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you by any chance breaking a white 32gtr.If so do you still have the front end(from the bulkhead forwards,pannels only).
Cheers
Dave.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

hi dave have you any after market anti roll bars for gtr32


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dmcl1980 said:


> Are you by any chance breaking a white 32gtr.If so do you still have the front end(from the bulkhead forwards,pannels only).
> Cheers
> Dave.


2 white wings left


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Tarmac Attack said:


> A satin black stereo surround for a '91 GTR, and a GT fender badge.



yes both in stock


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Could you send me a pm with a price on the 2 wings
Thanks.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

What condition are the panels in and if you could pm me a price + delivery to 
CV10 9SP Birmingham.
Cheers.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

davew said:


> yes both in stock


Dave,
Could I get a price + shipping to the US, zip code is 07826.
Thank you.

-Justin


----------



## ctjordan (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi:wavey:
Do you still have the Nardi steering wheel? If so, can I get a better picture of it? My car already has an aftermarket steering wheel, do I need anything else other than the wheel?


----------



## kkydd (Feb 25, 2009)

After an Apexi Pod filter for a RB25. Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

kkydd said:


> After an Apexi Pod filter for a RB25. Thanks


may have some shorlty:clap::clap:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got the other parts sorted but thanks anyway.Would you have a nismo bonnet lip for a 32.
Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dmcl1980 said:


> Got the other parts sorted but thanks anyway.Would you have a nismo bonnet lip for a 32.
> Thanks


not at the moment


----------



## stuartfvito (Dec 4, 2008)

was also looking for 32 gtr indicators thanks


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sent you a PM twice but don't seem to get a reply


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

The J said:


> PM sent


pm,s relpied to:clap:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

pm and money sent regarding greddy Type r blow off.


----------



## Josh (May 27, 2009)

i need a drivers door scratch plate!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

some arriving this week:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

More arriving this week, loads of parts available:thumbsup:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dave,

Ive pm'd you about the powersteering adjustable bracket for a 32 GTR, the one with the elongated holes, can i have a price please so i can order it.

Cheers


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Dave

I could use a passenger side wing mirror in gun metal grey if you have one please.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

vintoni said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I could use a passenger side wing mirror in gun metal grey if you have one please.


Hi Mate

you can order these direct from our webshop TheGTRShop.com Drop me a line once you've ordered and i will ensure you get a DMG one:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

dave got any front splitters for an r32? need a painted one split my jun one yday


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

trevbwhite said:


> dave got any front splitters for an r32? need a painted one split my jun one yday


not at the mo mate


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh man! if u hear of any lemme know buddy!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

blue32 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Ive pm'd you about the powersteering adjustable bracket for a 32 GTR, the one with the elongated holes, can i have a price please so i can order it.
> 
> Cheers


Can you please let me know price on this please Dave so i can order it :lamer:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Any r34 g-sensors come in?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rob wild said:


> Any r34 g-sensors come in?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


not yet mate, is it a v or non vspec


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

davew said:


> not yet mate, is it a v or non vspec


Cheers anyway Dave but it's a v


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Plenty of parts still available:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dave i need a slam panel for an r33 gtr please with the n1 vents,do you have one?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> dave i need a slam panel for an r33 gtr please with the n1 vents,do you have one?


Do you mean a bumper support bar??


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you coupé carpet ( I think it's called so in english or floor mat) to a R34?


----------



## Ken21 (Feb 26, 2007)

any R33 trunk carpet ??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

davew said:


> Do you mean a bumper support bar??


sorry yes that's what i mean dave


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Let me know if you come across a G-Sensor Dave 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

boost sensor for mfd from 34gtr ?


----------



## kzsport (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi
Following these R35 parts I want..
1.L.H. FRONT STEERING KNUCKLE
2.RACK STEERING BOX WITH POWER STEERING.
3.L.H. FRONT WHEELHOUSE OUTER CARPET SHIELD
4.Turn light R/L
5.FRONT BUMPER CENTRAL GRILL WITH GTR MARK.
RH drive of vehicle!

Let me know plz.

Thanks


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Have you a stock R33 GTR front bumper and aftermarket intercooler ?


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Just trying to gauge prices on a repair at the moment as insurance hasn't come through.

I need for an r32 gtr

rear panel and boot floor.
drivers front wing.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We are still working our way through everyones pm's. Plenty of parts for everyone LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

more parts just arrived in our container. Please contact us if your looking for any R32/33 items. Nothing new on the 34 front im afraid.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just about to take another modded 32 and a 33 into stock to break for spares. PM us with your requirments.


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

davew said:


> Just about to take another modded 32 and a 33 into stock to break for spares. PM us with your requirments.


Any pics from this Car (r33)?


----------



## Geno (May 16, 2011)

*Harness*

Looking for a main intetior harness for a r34 gtr


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

plenty of more parts now available.


----------



## Geno (May 16, 2011)

For what r32 33or 34


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Geno said:


> For what r32 33or 34


we carry 1000's of items in stock. PM us with your requirments:thumbsup:


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

dave i need a alloy rad for my r32 v spec 11 1994


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry for the hacking post but send many pm and mail and nothing
(for oem BCNR33 synchros)

regards

Greg


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Dave,

How much for an instrument cluster?
..need a good rev counter

Also how much for cam covers? in need the front (ie behind fan) and the spark plug and rocker top parts..

Ian


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

backout said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> How much for an instrument cluster?
> ..need a good rev counter
> ...


which version skyline??


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

davew said:


> which version skyline??


...yea... r33 gtr.
Cheers


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

backout said:


> ...yea... r33 gtr.
> Cheers


sent you a pm:clap:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

loads of great stuff now on the shelves.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Long shot, but do you have R33 GTR front bumper without vents in Midnight Purple with good condition lip?

If so, PM me with a pricing please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bite Me said:


> Long shot, but do you have R33 GTR front bumper without vents in Midnight Purple with good condition lip?
> 
> If so, PM me with a pricing please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


we did til 2days ago We have another bumper, no vents nor splitter but it needs repair.


----------



## fastfu (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you ever get any r34's in ?


----------



## gaz-gtr (Jun 20, 2007)

Clear your pm please Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Any 32 Gtr rear seats mate?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

kris84 said:


> Any 32 Gtr rear seats mate?


Hi there

yes we have a set of 32 rear seats:thumbsup:


----------



## Mwohaaahaahaa (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have any N1 bumper vents for an r33?


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you have an BNR34 chassis, body and interior?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mwohaaahaahaa said:


> Do you have any N1 bumper vents for an r33?


only have new ones coming over from Japan


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have a standard GTR Lip in silver?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Undutched said:


> Do you have a standard GTR Lip in silver?


which model?


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Davew,

Have you the brackets of rear V-spec diffuser and stay rear suspension member for the model GTR34 Vspec?
Room 9 and 11 of that image:


Thanks,

Romain


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

davew said:


> which model?


R32 GT-R


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Undutched said:


> R32 GT-R


we have 1 in stock in OEM grey:thumbsup:


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

hey dave,

I had sent you a pm a few days ago about the lip. did you receive it?

is grey = silver?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Undutched said:


> hey dave,
> 
> I had sent you a pm a few days ago about the lip. did you receive it?
> 
> is grey = silver?


Its the dark grey:thumbsup:


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Did u get my pm m8 after r32gtr n1 boot and bonnet lip please?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

kris84 said:


> Did u get my pm m8 after r32gtr n1 boot and bonnet lip please?


We have an OEM N1 ******* in stock, no Bonnet lips at the moment. Call the workshops to order. It has a small split to one side which is easily repaired. £120 shipped.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have any lips (oem or aftermarket) painted in the stock silver?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Undutched said:


> Do you have any lips (oem or aftermarket) painted in the stock silver?


Hi mate, lip for where please?


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,
Looking for R33 roll cage.
You got one?

Cheers


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

searching for a set of r34 turbos withe actuators and elbows...

anything around ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

davew said:


> Hi mate, lip for where please?


Hi,

below the front bumper. I dont care about brand, etc. as long as its in the car color. 
My current lip is not of good quality and I dont want to paint it.

If you have any sideskirts in sliver as well, let me know.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Undutched said:


> Hi,
> 
> below the front bumper. I dont care about brand, etc. as long as its in the car color.
> My current lip is not of good quality and I dont want to paint it.
> ...


Our splitter is dark grey.


----------



## Elu (Apr 15, 2009)

hi! do you have the front radiator core support for r32 gtr?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Elu said:


> hi! do you have the front radiator core support for r32 gtr?


Upper or lower panel?


----------



## Elu (Apr 15, 2009)

looking at the car again, i think i would just need the top right and top left portions of it that the headlights go through.

unforunately i cannot post a pic b/c i dont have 15 posts.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Elu said:


> looking at the car again, i think i would just need the top right and top left portions of it that the headlights go through.
> 
> unforunately i cannot post a pic b/c i dont have 15 posts.


send us your email address and we will send you some images:thumbsup:


----------



## Elu (Apr 15, 2009)

sent! thanks!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

any r35?


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Wouldn't you happen to have front number plate bracket for R33 GTR (think R32 GTR is the same) by any chance?

Am after one with screws.

Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bite Me said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Wouldn't you happen to have front number plate bracket for R33 GTR (think R32 GTR is the same) by any chance?
> 
> ...


Afraid not mate. You looking for anything else?


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, any turbine housings for garrett -5 or hks 2530 turbos?


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

This might come as a suprise but i might be needing few stock parts to register my car (1995 GTR) where i live: 

Stock airbox with hoses 
Stock turbos with exhaust manifolds 
Stock Exhaust with downpipes 
Stock intercooler pipes + cooler 
Stock Springs + shocks. 

I need to downgrade my car for very 1st regitration.. the look/condition of the parts are not that relavante. 

BR
Markus


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Bolt in Cages ??

GTR R32 & GTR R33


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Audiophile said:


> This might come as a suprise but i might be needing few stock parts to register my car (1995 GTR) where i live:
> 
> Stock airbox with hoses
> Stock turbos with exhaust manifolds
> ...


Hi

we have all those except exhaust:thumbsup:


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey. Thought so. Please pm me the prices. Thanks


----------



## imanuttybstrd (Jun 28, 2011)

got any r33 gtr clutched uprated pref pesh type


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Audiophile said:


> Hey. Thought so. Please pm me the prices. Thanks




Where is the shipping address??


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Estonia 10155, Tallinn


----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)

hi dave do you have a slam plate ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R33-GTR said:


> hi dave do you have a slam plate ?


do you mean the front radiator support bar? if so yes.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

hey,

looking for a standard front lip still (R32 GTR) Please PM or any other aftermarket lip.


----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)

hello pal do you happen to have a original r33 front grill GTR badge for sale ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ash R33-GTR said:


> hello pal do you happen to have a original r33 front grill GTR badge for sale ?


New available:thumbsup:


----------



## Geno (May 16, 2011)

How about r34gtr hood hinges


----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)

davew said:


> New available:thumbsup:


how much they join for mate and payment method plz:bowdown1::runaway:


----------



## AQMusic (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you've got a front bumper for an R33 GTR?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

*R34 Gtr Front bumper bolts*

Hi Dave

Would like to know if you have a R34 Gtr front bumper bolts please.

Cheers
Al


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

loads of parts here guys, just ask.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bump for an old page but we have plenty of parts in stock.


----------



## propajoker2 (Oct 8, 2013)

*gtr r35*

exterior trim piece off that comes up windscreen pillar then carries on along roof,thanks.


----------



## miliocom (Mar 6, 2010)

r33gtr front bumper bar?
spats rear vspec genuine?

Thanks


----------



## Gration2009 (Jul 23, 2013)

R33 gtr Front bumper?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

No 33 front bumpers


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you got any R35 rear interior parts? Looking for passenger side rear black plastic trim that sits around the small side window on the passenger side. Goes around the window towards rear window.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TomS said:


> Have you got any R35 rear interior parts? Looking for passenger side rear black plastic trim that sits around the small side window on the passenger side. Goes around the window towards rear window.


we may be getting a lot of r35 items in shortly so keep an eye out.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi mate, 

Do you have a NS (passenger) wing for an R32 (because someone drove into mine and drove off last month). Silver would be best but a non dented one is fine 

Cheers
Luke


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R32 GTR Rear Diff. (not welded)

R32 GTR rear wheel bearings with splines

R32 GTR rear drive shafts

R32 GTR airco system complete

R32 GTR Spec 1 doors

R32 GTR seats only in good condition

R32 GTR Carbonister can.


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

If you happen to come across a stock airbox, complete for a 1997, R33, RB26DETT...I would be a buyer.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still breaking these. PM me id your looking for anything


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fuel tank straps for a 34 GTR?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Fuel tank straps for a 34 GTR?


May have something arriving in a week or so


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Please keep me informed


----------



## mike01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking for the following for an R35 if you can help:
-Boot interior bulkhead panel
-Boot interior grill panel (fits to the bulkhead panel)
-Boot interior light cover/lens

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MattC2705 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm after an R32 GTR rear emblem in Gunmetal grey.

Do you have any?

Some cretin has stolen mine


----------



## TheWatch (Jul 4, 2011)

Any R33 GT-R right front fender and headlight?


----------



## fifi (Dec 8, 2014)

hi do you have available an r33 gtr grill


----------



## Jon O' Neill (Jul 27, 2016)

*Sport R33 steering wheel*

Hi Guys,

I'm on the lookout for a R33 GTR steering wheel. I want to swap mine out as it looks as though it could have come straight out of a Micra!! I'm after the sporty four spoke leather one. Anybody have one for sale, or know where I might get hold of one??

As I'm a new member, unfortunately I'm unable to post any pics or a link to what I'm looking for. Please get in touch if you need further information.

Thanks in advance,

Jon


----------

